# Dogs Deserve Better Animal Rights Group



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

http://www.dogsdeservebetter.com/home.html

I found this website after seeing a story about this group on the news out here tonight....

It's an interesting concept... but is it a slippery slope ploy?

Here is their motto:

*"DOGS DESERVE BETTER is a nonprofit organization dedicated to freeing the chained dog, and bringing our 'best friend' into the home and family."*

Dogs Deserve Better is a voice for chained and penned dogs, whose sadness speaks only through the eyes. As the days become years, many of these dogs sit, lay, eat, and defecate within the same 10-foot radius. Chained by the neck, they exist without respect, love, exercise, social interaction, and sometimes even basic nourishment. They live as prisoners, yet long to be pets.

Chaining is not only inhumane for dogs, but has taken a severe toll on this nation's children as well. In the period from October 2003 through May 2007, there were at least 143 children killed or seriously injured by chained dogs across the country. Chained dogs, unsocialized with humans, can become very territorial of their tiny space, and any two year old who wanders into this space can be attacked and killed before adults can intervene.

Would you for one second choose to live the life of these dogs? No matter what reason is given, the bottom line is that *it is NOT ok to chain a dog for life*. Dogs should not have to live chained or penned as prisoners, yearning for a place in a family, craving acknowledgement, respect, and love. They *DESERVE BETTER*, and we as caretakers have the obligation to provide it for them.

And here is an example of a form letter they'd like you to send to your reps:



> I am writing about an issue that has gone unaddressed for too long--that of the perpetually chained or penned, so-called "outside" or "backyard" dog.
> 
> There is no sadder sight than these outcast, forlorn, forgotten animals, relegated to the status of lawn ornaments and virtually ignored by the family.
> 
> ...


Thoughts?

Ryan


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm going to move this topic over to the politics forum, however I wanted to make sure we had a link in the Dog Forum over into the Politics forum for all of you to respond.

Thanks for the thoughts!

Ryan


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I agree with a lot of it, a dog should not be kept on a chain all its life, they need to run and play everyday.

I do not however think anything is wrong with keeping them on a chain for reasonable periods during the day if they cannot be supervised and no fenced yard is available, with the above caveot.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

Bobm said:


> I agree with a lot of it, a dog should not be kept on a chain all its life, they need to run and play everyday.
> 
> I do not however think anything is wrong with keeping them on a chain for reasonable periods during the day if they cannot be supervised and no fenced yard is available, with the above caveot.


Unless they are Huskies. My Husky will climb or dig under anything and then it's Katy-Bar-The-Door.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

there are already some states with laws that prohibit a dog from being chained for a period of more than 2 hours.


----------

